# Fet embryo quality?



## flanny (Apr 23, 2003)

I have just found this site and can't say how wonderful it is!!!
Like many ladies i too forgot to ask questions of the embriologist and i really hope you can put my mind at rest Peter.
I have had an natural cycle FET and had 2 embryo's put back 22/4
Only thing is they were frozen on day 2 as 4 cell embryo's and were put back as one 5 cell - ( thawed as a 3 cell then divided to 5 cell )and the other one thawed as a 1 cell , didn't do much then divided to a 3 cell overnight. The "old" cells look dark on the photo i have of the embryo's but the "new" cells look just like the cells on the fresh cycle embryo's photo i had done, does this make a difference?
Sorry this seems long winded . Thank you so much for your time
Flanny


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Flanny,

Your embryos sound OK. In general the darker the cells the less healthy they are although some microscopes and photographic equipment make the cells look darker than they really are.

Good luck!

Peter



flanny said:


> I have just found this site and can't say how wonderful it is!!!
> Like many ladies i too forgot to ask questions of the embriologist and i really hope you can put my mind at rest Peter.
> I have had an natural cycle FET and had 2 embryo's put back 22/4
> Only thing is they were frozen on day 2 as 4 cell embryo's and were put back as one 5 cell - ( thawed as a 3 cell then divided to 5 cell )and the other one thawed as a 1 cell , didn't do much then divided to a 3 cell overnight. The "old" cells look dark on the photo i have of the embryo's but the "new" cells look just like the cells on the fresh cycle embryo's photo i had done, does this make a difference?
> ...


----------



## flanny (Apr 23, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Thanks for your reply, it is good to hear from an independent that they sound ok. 

Guess i will just have to wait and see now...........

Regards,
Flanny


----------

